# Mogadore Res. & Akron Politics



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey gang,

I was out at Mogadore over the weekend (GREAT success with the bass by the way...) and was told about some "issues" that the city of Akron is having about Mogadore.

Evidently there has been a changing of the guard with those who are in charge of budgets, supervision, etc. with Mogadore. According to the source I spoke with - who is employed by Akron - there is in-fighting among a couple of department heads who want to prove which one of them has more political pull. Caught in the middle is Mogadore's boathouse and boat/canoe rental and the Lansinger Rd. boat stakes program. 

According to the person I spoke with the threat is that the boathouse will be closed and stakes will not be rented - and the general upkeep of the facility will be eliminated. There is even a threat that the lake and land will be sold to the highest bidder...  

If any of you are connected in any way to the city of Akron or others who can ensure that pressure is applied to keep Mogadore operating as the great recreation source that it is would be appreciated.

Sad that the ones who are typically on the outside-looking-in during these political tussles are the people who use these types of facilities.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info... I'll ask around city hall...


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I love that lake and would hate to see that happen I caught my frist fish there as a youngster and took my kids there for thier frist fish as well not to moention i know where just about every bass on that lake lives


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If this is true it would be great if the State took it over particularly the Division of Wildlife. I'm sure they would make improvements there.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Whaler said:


> If this is true it would be great if the State took it over particularly the Division of Wildlife. I'm sure they would make improvements there.


If the state were to get involved with Mogadore and Wingfoot Lake then we would really have something to brag about here in Northern Ohio. 

The way Akron acts in relation to any of their watershed reservoirs I'm sure there would be quite a fight - even though Akron doesn't even consider Mogadore a component of their drinking water system anymore.

Bob


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

This has been going on before Mog-LaDue-EBranch had water in it.

LaDue boathouse has been closed now for (off the top of my head) 3+ years. On it's political side though is the recreational use tax abatement, the State has developed many revamped proposals to assume the recreational aspects...3 years plus later, it's all but signed. Akron can't afford to shut Mother down.

Akron is straightforward at least in their stance that "water quality" is their top priority- recreation really isn't even on their map, although it has managed to continue.

Do some googling on the topic- very interesting stuff on how these watersheds actually created the urban sprawl known as the city of Akron. It is the only example of great lakes water diversion in the entire great lakes region.

Nip


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is very sad news to hear, I went up north yesterday to fish it with Mogadores regular "my dad" NOT 1 SOLE on the lake until around 8 pm. The Lake was GORGEOUS, I lost a monster as I gazed across the mirrored water.
As we pulled into the boat launch to get ready and head out we started talking about how I wish Akron would add lights at the ramp and maybe do a touch of maintenance around the boathouse on lightpoles and things here and there. 
If im not mistaken didnt the YMCA have it for a few years ??


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Agent47 said:


> ...As we pulled into the boat launch to get ready and head out we started talking about how I wish Akron would add lights at the ramp and maybe do a touch of maintenance around the boathouse on lightpoles and things here and there...


One of the points of frustration this summer has been the lights and power to the boathouse and Lansinger Rd. ramp. Evidently one of the supervisors fighting over Mogadore instructed Ohio Edison to turn off the power at the boathouse and the ramps to show his political pull 

So several times this summer the boathouse has been in the dark while the guys there are trying to serve customers. How's that for petty bickering...!!  

Bob


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That stuff bites!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Our wonderful mayor Pssssquallic refused to give the ymca a lease agreement for more than one year at a time, so the y decided to not renew their lease. They did'nt want to put money into the properties and our wonderful city council take the property back the following year. This is why the camp ground is not operating anymore.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That was 3 years ago and I know it was NOT a Plusquellic decision...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Is Lansinger Rd the one with all the BIG holes in?That
road sucks!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ...LaDue boathouse has been closed now for (off the top of my head) 3+ years. On it's political side though is the recreational use tax abatement, the State has developed many revamped proposals to assume the recreational aspects...3 years plus later, it's all but signed. Akron can't afford to shut Mother down...


I agree, Nip. It appears that the head of the Akron Water Division would like the same thing to happen at Mogadore...



Nipididdee said:


> Akron is straightforward at least in their stance that "water quality" is their top priority- recreation really isn't even on their map, although it has managed to continue.
> 
> Do some googling on the topic- very interesting stuff on how these watersheds actually created the urban sprawl known as the city of Akron. It is the only example of great lakes water diversion in the entire great lakes region.
> 
> Nip


I found out today that the maintenance crew of the Water Division were given a letter indicating that they are no longer to mow grass, empty trash or work in any capacity at Mogadore. Akron Recreation has let the Water Division workers take care of those things since that is who essentially has control over the lake. However, when the dumpsters are taken away, the portable toilets are removed and the grass isn't mowed - what happens to the lake and its quality? Who will check creels and make sure that people aren't over-harvesting? How soon till gas outboards (which I own and enjoy - I'm not against outboards!) show up on boats. Why would Akron let this guy make these decisions when it is a fact that the rental of boat stakes at Lansinger and the rental of boats and canoes at the boathouse MORE than pay for the upkeep and other expenses?

As you said, Nip, the tax abatement alone makes it worthwhile for Akron to maintain the recreational use of Mogadore.

I'm not trying to sound alarmist here, but Mogadore is an outstanding resource that may become just one more example of the erosion of fishing and boating facilities...

Bob


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I've always had a problem with Akron not allowing you to have the gas motor on your boat at Mogadore. The whole "water quality" issue is bunch of crap to put it mildly.
Hell if Akron wants to make some serious money they should allow boats to have their motors on and charge a $5.00 daily launch fee! Place would be packed.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Enter- 

the questions you asked is indeed the answer IMHO.

run it down- run 'em out (recreationalist)

It's ironic to me when I hear folks speaking of how our tournaments at ladue has increased fishing pressure....there is litterally about 50,000 fewer visitors now annually than when the boathouse was open. I'm sure the game plan is similar with Mogadore.

Less people- less mess- less publicity...fewer visitors, then someday we just forget about it!

Akron has priorities- making $ from their lakes outside of municipal water supply is DEFINATELY not one of them, mere drop in the proverbial bucket so to speak.

Overall, I almost like their position in a subjective selfFISH way...I'll always be fishn' both regardless of ramp conditions, porta potties or wildlife surveys...but I can't be quiet about it when I wack an 8lbr!!!!

nip


----------



## PERCHJERKN (Feb 7, 2007)

I fish mogadore on a regular basis and as far as i no there has been a contract singed with the division and akron to keep mogadore open for rec. purposes for 25 yrs. im not sure where i read this info but thought it was the beacon its been a year or so since ive read it iknow from fishing the resivoir that it has been patrooled more the last year than any, since they had full time ranger hell thats been 20 yrs. or more. i talk with the guy who mows ill see what i can find out if anything, by the way watch your perch limits have been checked 3 times. the division and the portage county sheriff both patrol the lake by boat so watch out cause it seems they try to find you without something and try to ticket ya. but ill nose around and see what if any info i can come up with


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Nip and Perch, Great, thoughtful comments. 

Nip, if 'water quality' is the issue then why have LaDue, Mogadore and East Branch remained available? I don't ever expect Rockwell to be open to boating and fishing - but where does the political pressure come from to keep the others open? Are we the source of the pressure?

Perch, I was pulled over last Sunday by a Division of Watercraft officer checking my boat, safety equipment, etc. First time I've seen ANY type of enforcement officer (DNR, Watercraft, sheriff) out there this year. Sounds like you've just gotten lucky  

Have a great holiday!

Bob


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Taking a view from a slightly different angle, I think the city of Akron has lost touch with reality quite a long time ago. I was at a comedy show in Cleveland several years ago when the comic said...

"So anyone here from Akron."
(light applause)
"Yeah, Akron. Cleveland's littel b#tch!"
(uproarious laughter)

My point is this. Granted, we're all biased, but is there any group of people willing to travel as far and wide as fishermen? Not likely.

With a little maintenance to Mogadore, and lakes like it, Akron could be generating revenue. Their efforts to improve downtown, while considerable, aren't working. Canal Park and Lock 3 draw people - but only locals. 

Get the Bass Pro Shops in here, and utilize the sheer draw of that store to essentially "advertise" Akron's better fishing areas. 

Fishermen spend money, even when they don't necessarily have it. How many of us haven't stopped at one of the stores, gas stations, watering holes, etc near Nimisila, Portage Lakes, and the like to get some grub, have a drink, or any number of other things?

The outdoorsman is an oft forgotten part of the economy. I think their stance on water quality is admirable, but people would go to places like Mogadore more often if when they got there they weren't completely turned off by the lackluster shape it is in.

I read in the Beacon a month or so ago that they were considering trying to make Akron a hot spot for gay tourism. Now, no offense to the gay community, but why would a gay couple want to come to Akron when they could take a trip to the east coast or San Francisco.

Between the stories of vandalism, criminal activity, and piss poor conditions around the lake, its no wonder Mogadore is quickly becoming a forgotten area.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

jcustunner24 said:


> ...The outdoorsman is an oft forgotten part of the economy. I think their stance on water quality is admirable, but people would go to places like Mogadore more often if when they got there they weren't completely turned off by the lackluster shape it is in....
> 
> Between the stories of vandalism, criminal activity, and piss poor conditions around the lake, its no wonder Mogadore is quickly becoming a forgotten area.


So true...

I was told yesterday that the decision to close down the Mogadore facilities is essentially a "...foregone conclusion..." and the money and resources are going to be spent elsewhere. 

Evidently three are those in the city hierarchy who don't feel its fair that people from 'outside of Akron' get to enjoy Mogadore while the city spends money on it. So their cure: close Mogadore and put the money into facilities for "Akron-only" residents. 

Unbelievable if true...  

Bob


----------



## PERCHJERKN (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, did some investagating on the contract between the city of akron and the ODNR . I found the article saved on my computer it come from the Releases
from the desk of Mark Williamson 

MORE WILDLIFE-RELATED RECREATIONAL OPPORTUNITIES 
COMING TO NORTHEAST OHIO
City of Akron and ODNR Division of Wildlife sign 25-year agreement

Outdoor enthusiasts in northeast Ohio will have additional public wildlife recreational opportunities soon thanks to the City of Akron. 
A new 25-year agreement between the City of Akron and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife includes over 12,600 acres of Akron watershed property in Geauga and Portage counties. Akron acquired this property and constructed reservoirs as a major component of its public water supply system that serves more than 300,000 people in Greater Akron. The watershed property is closely protected from pollution that would harm Akrons public drinking water supply.

"The ODNR Division of Wildlife and the City of Akron had previous long-term agreements for fishing and fisheries management at the 1,000-acre Mogadore Reservoir in Portage County, the 1,500-acre Wendell R. LaDue Reservoir and the 425-acre East Branch Reservoir in Geauga County," explained Jeff Herrick, district manager for Division of Wildlife District Three. The addition of Akrons land holdings to the agreement will greatly enhance outdoor experiences for residents of Akron and the surrounding communities who like to travel short distances for wildlife related recreation. 

As in the past, the City of Akron will continue to rent rowboats and canoes at Mogadore Reservoir, as well as rent boat mooring stakes for the convenience of frequent boaters. Anglers will enjoy the newly refurbished handicapped-accessible fishing pier located at Mogadore Reservoir, allowing those without boats to fish waters away from the shoreline. The pier was refurbished by Division of Wildlife in 2005, while access to the site and parking was improved by the City of Akron. Stocking programs by the Division of Wildlife are also of notable interest, with fish such as walleye, and catfish. Mogadore Reservoir, known for its fantastic panfishing as well as largemouth bass, is stocked with 5,000 nine-inch yearling channel catfish during odd-numbered years. LaDue Reservoir, known as the best largemouth bass fishery in northeast Ohio, is stocked with over 147,000 one-inch walleye fingerlings annually as well as 5,000 nine-inch channel catfish during even-numbered years. 

Wildlife watchers and birders will be happy to hear that sites will be explored for the construction of an observation deck at LaDue Reservoir. While spring migration brings warblers to both Mogadore and LaDue reservoirs, late winter brings a wide array of waterfowl. Additionally, eagles and ospreys are taking advantage of the reservoirs. Eagles can be spotted at both areas, feeding and flying overhead. While an eagle nest has been located at LaDue Reservoir, access is limited, so the Division of Wildlife encourages birders to search for the eagles flying over the water in search of food. The ospreys near Mogadore Reservoir nest nearby, so observation can be quite common.

Sportsmen and women are reminded that hunting and fishing licenses are still necessary in addition to any other permits, such as state and federal wetland stamps for waterfowl hunting. Recreational users are also encouraged to recognize and abide by posted signs designating open and restricted areas for public access. Specified areas of Mogadore and LaDue reservoirs are off limits and must be avoided. Updated maps and additional signage will be developed over the coming year as Division of Wildlife staff complete their review and potential plans for these new areas. 

Under the old agreements, the Division of Wildlife could only enforce laws involving fish, wildlife and litter violations. Now wildlife officers, who will now have a more visible presence at Mogadore and LaDue Reservoirs, can enforce any criminal law from vandalism to drug abuse. The increased enforcement powers on these areas will help ensure a safe and pleasant environment so that families can continue to have great outdoor experiences while the security of Akrons facilities and restricted areas are being protected. 

The Division of Wildlife, working in consultation with the City of Akron, will be incorporating conservation practices that contribute to the quality of the water supply. "We will examine any new recreational activities or habitat management projects to include conservation measures that contribute to improved water quality. In addition, we will be taking over the maintenance activities for the boat launch access sites, parking lots and sanitation to further reduce Akrons operational costs in these areas," said Herrick. 

For more information on Mogadore and LaDue reservoirs or to obtain maps of these areas, contact the ODNR Division of Wildlife at (330) 644-2293 or visit Wildlife District Three at 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, OH 44319.

-30-



For more information contact:
Wildlife Management, Division of Wildlife
-or-
Fish Management, Division of Wildlife
(330) 644-2293




questions or comments [email protected]
330-375-2538 Phone | 330-375-2335 Fax


desk of


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That press release was from last year I believe... Maybe the year before...

I'm putting out "feelers" to update everyone on this issue. More tomorrow.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

the mere fact that the matter requires investigation is enough for me..... take Mogadore, Wingfoot, et al, and make them publicly accessible fisheries.... if maintained properly, they will be every bit the magnet that Nimisila has become over the years.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

jcustunner24 said:


> the mere fact that the matter requires investigation is enough for me..... take Mogadore, Wingfoot, et al, and make them publicly accessible fisheries.... if maintained properly, they will be every bit the magnet that Nimisila has become over the years.


If I could run my Triton on Moggy with the electric I'd fish it a minumun of three times a week!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The deal specific to LaDue has been written- agreed upon- revised- agreed upon-revised-agreed upon- revised...etc

It's there- but it's not "signed".

Leagal Eagles keeping it alive with various wordings needing changes at each draft.

Someone from the State might like better to comment...maybe not!

Again- any place that is less condusive to attracting masses (although it certaintly could, if promoted) is more condusive to meeting the ends of Water Quality possibly...hmmmm... rocket science or political science? 

nip


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> I've always had a problem with Akron not allowing you to have the gas motor on your boat at Mogadore. The whole "water quality" issue is bunch of crap to put it mildly.
> Hell if Akron wants to make some serious money they should allow boats to have their motors on and charge a $5.00 daily launch fee! Place would be packed.


i live off of martin rd at near the bottom of 9ft hill. im sorry but i would be extremely pissed off if they ever allowed gas motors on moggy. i hate pleasure boaters ie. jetskiiers, and would hate to see that out on moggy, even with horse power restrictrions like the 9.9 out at walburn would be outrageous, with all the gas and oil that the older outboards release into the water. my friends and i have been saying for years that the city of akron should allow the dnr to take charge with stocking programs to turn it back into the lake that it was 10 years ago, but there is no way that that could happen if outboards were allowed on it- say good bye to 5 feet of visibility


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

crg said:


> i live off of martin rd at near the bottom of 9ft hill. im sorry but i would be extremely pissed off if they ever allowed gas motors on moggy. i hate pleasure boaters ie. jetskiiers, and would hate to see that out on moggy, even with horse power restrictrions like the 9.9 out at walburn would be outrageous, with all the gas and oil that the older outboards release into the water. my friends and i have been saying for years that the city of akron should allow the dnr to take charge with stocking programs to turn it back into the lake that it was 10 years ago, but there is no way that that could happen if outboards were allowed on it- say good bye to 5 feet of visibility


I DO NOT want to use my big motor, I just want to be able to put my boat on the lake and fish with my electric just like at Nimisila or Deer Creek!


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Big Daddy did ya find anymore out ?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard from a well-placed source that the memo and it's contents were the result of internal squabbling between departments. 

There is no plan to shut down Mogadore, no grand conspiracy to sell the land to developers, or shut it down because Plusquellic doesn't want folks outside Akron to use it. 

I will still keep asking if there are any plans for the property, but looks like it's only rumors.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I will still keep asking if there are any plans for the property, but looks like it's only rumors.


WAIT A MINUTE

I thought only us little towns down here had that problem.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll see what happens, I guess. I'll still keep my nose in the wind and my eyes along the skyline...


----------

